# Eclipse JDT Compiler von der Kommandozeile aus aufrufen



## Thomas Darimont (3. April 2007)

Hallo,

da der Eclipse JDT Compiler losgelöst vom restlichen Eclipse betrieben werden kann, so kann man diesen auch nutzen um Java Quellen auch von der Console aus zu kompilieren.

Eine Anleitung dazu findet man hier:
http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/inde.../batch compile/batchCompile.html?revision=1.7

Außerdem kann man den JDT Compiler auch in Ant Build Scripten verwenden. Auvch Tomcat verwendet mittlerweile standardmäßig den JDT Java Compiler zur on-the-fly Kompilierung der JSPs.

hier mal ein Beispiel wie man programmatisch mit dem JDT Compiler kompilieren kann:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/223020-compilieren-zur-laufzeit.html

Gruß Tom


----------

